# Medion NAS P89626



## RubenPlinius (7. Dezember 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe mir das Medion Life NAS (P89626) zugelegt und spiele mich gerade mit den Einstellungen herum.
Vielleicht mache ich es mir auch unnötig kompliziert, aber ich möchte auf die beigelegte Konfigurationssoftware verzichten (da es ja auch über die NAS selbst funktionieren muss und ich jeden unnötigen Ballast am System vermeiden möchte)

Meine wichtigste Frage:
- Wie kann ich sichergehen, dass der NAS auch nur wirklich innerhalb meines Netzwerkes zur Verfügung steht und NICHT nach außen (also sozusagen "über den Router hinaus") verfügbar ist?

- Das Gerät verfügt ja über einen One-Touch-Copy Knopf der die Inhalte von USB Medien kopieren oder Synchronisieren kann. Funktioniert das auch mit USB Card Readern?

Meine große Sorge ist nämlich, dass ich, weil ich es nicht besser weiß, meine ganzen Dateien öffentlich/online zugänglich mache.
Ich möchte meine NAS rein im lokalen Netzwerk nutzen und ich will auch keine Funktionen wie "Remotezugriff" oder dergleichen, ich brauch von unterwegs nicht auf meine NAS zugreifen können.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen wie ich die NAS "sicherer" mache?

Da es auch noch keinen anderen Thread zu diesem NAS gibt soll dass hier auch als bissl allgemeiner Thread zum P89626 dienen - also wer auch noch fragen hat, gerne hier herein


----------



## mristau (7. Dezember 2011)

Was für ein System hast denn auf der NAS, ich vermute es wird irgendein Linux/Unix sein, eventuell gibt es ein Web-Interface wie beim Router. Ansonsten wäre die Konfiguration sicher über SSH/Telnet möglich, aber wird eben komplizierter.

Zur Sicherheit:

1. kannst du im Router einstellen, einfach die Ports die die NAS benutzt nach außen zu machen, was aber meistens eh voreingestellt ist.
    Damit die NAS überhaupt von außen erreichbar wird, müsstest du sowieso zum einen die Ports in der Firewall öffnen und zusätzlich noch auf die NAS weiterleiten.
2. Wenn du eine Freigabe in der NAS erstellst, wirst du die Möglichkeit haben, diese nur für bestimmte Benutzer freizugeben. Am besten da es eh nur intern genutzt werden soll die gewünschte Anzahl Benutzer anlegen, jeglichen Zugriff dann auf diese Benutzer beschränken und jede Freigabe eben dann für die einzelnen Benutzer.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein komplett abgetrenntes Home-Netzwerk mit extra IPs das keine Verbindung raus hat, dann bräuchtest halt mindestens noch ein Gerät, das dann mit dem Router verbunden ist und in beiden Netzen. Dann hättest z.B. 192.168.123.x als interne IPs und dann mit 192.168.1.x das externe Internet mit IPs vom Router


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Dezember 2011)

was genau auf der nas ist weiß ich nicht - aber es dürfte sich um ein linux derivat handeln, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe

als media server dient ein beschnittener twonky server

ich hab unterdessen auch mal bei medion angerufen
die haben mir gegenüber gemeint, damit der nas von außen überhaupt gefunden bzw aufgerufen werden könnte müsste, so wie du sagst mristau, erstmal der router konfiguriert werden, aber auch erst eine DyDNS (was auch immer das ist) eingerichtet werden

das NAS OS besitzt einen paket-manager, in dem es auch ein DyDNS Package gibt, das ich aber weder heruntergeladen noch installiert habe - sofern müsste ich von dieser seite aus "sicher" sein
aber wie kann ich sicher gehen, dass mein router nicht zufällig meine nas öffnet? 

ich habe auch nach dem einrichten der nas von meinem G Data Antivirus die meldung bekommen, dass jemand versucht hat "meine ports" zu scannen - von der IP der NAS aus - und dass dieser vorgang von meiner firewall geblockt wurde
was genau kann man sich aus dem zusammenreimen?

mir ist es halt wie gesagt sehr wichtig, alles nur erdenkliche zu unternehmen, damit nichts aus versehen für alle öffentlichkeit offen liegt
ich will zwar zb bilder im netzwerk freigeben (um sie zb über die xbox auf dem fernseher herzuzeigen), aber ich brauch nicht, dass alle welt mitschauen kann xD

und was genau ist Telnet bzw SSH (Secure Shell, oder?)
was genau würden die bewirken?
bzw ich habe in foren gelesen, dass leute nach möglichkeiten gesucht haben, per Telnet auf den NAS zuzugreifen - wie kann man das grundlegend unterbinden? oder muss man viel eher erst schritte ergreifen, damit ein telnet zugang überhaupt möglich ist?

und herzlichen dank


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Dezember 2011)

Gib dem NAS bei der Netzwerkkonfig einfach keinen Gateway, somit kann er nicht nach draußen funken.


----------



## mristau (7. Dezember 2011)

Telnet und SSH sind Protokolle mit denen du auf Kommandozeile auf die NAS zugreifen kannst. Ich meinte nur, dass du von deinem PC aus die Möglichkeit hast, damit drauf zuzugreifen.


Von außen kann man auf die NAS nur zugreifen, wenn du die Anfragen auf die jeweiligen Ports an deine NAS weiterleiten lässt.
Wenn die Ports für SSH/FTP/etc.. gesperrt sind und vor allem nicht weitergeleitet wird, kommt man auf keinen Fall von außen drauf.

Jeder der von außen in dein Netzwerk möchte, kommt erstmal am Router an, die Anfrage wird dann nur weitergeleitet, wenn du dem Router explizit sagst, er soll das tun, ansonsten wird geblockt.

In der Regel sind Router von Start eher so eingestellt, dass man Ports freigeben muss und später weiterleiten, also erstmal ist alles möglichst dicht.


Dieser "Port-Scan" von der NAS war vermute ich mal zum suchen von Geräten, Freigaben, etc.. in deinem Netzwerk.

Ich denke die NAS kann durchaus auch eine Internet-Verbindung bekommen, zum direkten Download darauf, trotzdem würde keiner die NAS direkt ansprechen können, wenn im Router keine Weiterleitung eingerichtet ist.


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Dezember 2011)

danke das beruhigt schon einmal 

und wisst ihr ob es theoretisch möglich wäre eine SDHC per Cardreader am OTC zu synchronisieren/sichern?

und bei der NAS soll ich einfach zur not beim gateway 0.0.0.0 eintragen?
oder was ist da die "sicherste" lösung?
und brauch ich das gateway eh für nichts wichtiges?
weil im grunde werde ich weder den download manager noch ähnliches nutzen
den FTP server muss ich glaub ich nur eingeschaltet lassen, weil sonst der media server streikt, laut der onscreen hilfe - sofern ichs richtig verstanden habe

und danke euch


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Dezember 2011)

Das Gateway einfach leer lassen. Das brauchst du nur, wenn du irgendwie nach draußen kommen willst von einem Gerät. Normalerweise ist das die IP des Routers, die da eingetragen wird.


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Dezember 2011)

ja stimmt, router ist eingetragen
aber es ist auf "dynamisch" eingestellt
sicherheitshalber dabei belassen?
da steht auch irgendwas von subnet-maske o.ä. 
soll ich das auch freilassen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Dezember 2011)

Stell das mal von dynamisch auf manuell.

IP-Adresse, Subnetmaske musst du eingeben (Subnetmaske die selbe wie bei deinem PC), sonst kannst du nicht kommunizieren.


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Dezember 2011)

also hätte es keine negativen auswirkungen wenn ich auf manuell umstelle?

und ip zum router bzw subnetmaske bleibt gleich
nur das gateway entferne ich - damit ist mein gerät dann tatsächlich vom internet abgeschirmt?

edit:
es gibt 2 konfigurationsmenüs:
1. PPPoE:
das ist aber deaktiviert
(was wäre PPPoE überhaupt?)
2. TCP/IP:
Da gibts als erstes "IP-Adresse" (die Einstellungen die wir eben besprochen haben - also soll ichs von dynamisch auf manuell und das gateway entfernen)
dann gibt es noch
DNS
das ist auf dynamisch eingestellt,
darunter eingegraut sind 2 statische ip adressen (primärer und sekundärer dns server)

was soll ich mit dem DNS anstellen? hat das nicht auch was mit der kommunikation nach außen zu tun? (inwiefern ist das verwandt mit dem DyDNS package von dem der herr beim medion service gesprochen hat?)

und nochmals riesen dank


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Dezember 2011)

Du trägst die IP ein, die dem Gerät zugewiesen wurde, genauso wie die Sunbnetzmaske.

Damit kommt das Gerät nicht nach außen. Und solange im Router nicht irgendwelche Portweiterleitungen auf das NAS zeigen, kommt man auch von außen nicht drauf.


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Dezember 2011)

und diese portweiterleitung müsste ich wenn schon selbst eingetragen haben oder?
oder gibt es da einen automatischen service auf manchen routern? wie würde diese funktion heißen?
edit: bzw. wenn die NAS nicht nach außen kann, dann kann ja eigentlich auch niemand drauf oder?

und was soll ich bei DNS eingeben?


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Dezember 2011)

Du müsstest schon explizit sagen, alles was auf Port xy kommt, soll zu IP zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz weitergeleitet werden.

Bei DNS entweder gar nichts (musst ja eigentlich keinen Namen auflösen) oder die IP, die dir default zugewiesen wird (meistens der Router).


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Dezember 2011)

also kann ich DNS auf dynmaisch lassen?
hat das irgendeine auswirkung darauf ob die nas sozusagen "auffindbar" ist?

und danke für so viel hilfe 
ich bin zwar technikinteressiert, aber netzwerktechnisch dann doch meist eher unsicher xD


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst das NAS wahrscheinlich nur via IP finden, was aber nicht schlimm ist.

Und DNS kannst du auf automatisch lassen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Dezember 2011)

danke, ich werd das gleich nachher ausprobieren 

im moment hängt nur die platte scheinbar...es dürfte das NAS überfordern wenn ich eine externe festplatte anhänge und diese zuvor im medienserver freigegeben habe

hat zufällig jemand den Medion NAS und weiß zufällig ob der Medienserver sich "merkt", dass da was auf einer externen Festplatte war? Oder muss der jetzt wirklich jedes mal so lange erst die Platte scannen bevor er die Daten freigibt?
Und wird der Medienscan automatisch ausgeführt oder muss ich mich da erst jedes mal in die Weboberfläche einloggen?

Und kann ich per USB-Cardreader eine SDHC anhängen?
ich würds testen, nur hab ich keinen usb card reader und vielleicht weiß es ja zufällig jemand ob sowas grundsätzlich (un)möglich ist

und danke euch


----------



## mristau (7. Dezember 2011)

Von aussen ist nur dein Router direkt auffindbar, auch wenn die NAS ein Gateway bekommt. Dadurch kannst du die NAS direkt was aus dem Internet runterladen lassen.
Ohne Gateway kann die NAS dann auch keine Software Updates runterladen.


Aber von aussen findet niemand deine NAS selbst, nur dein Router selbst ist nach aussen sichtbar, da dieser eine öffentliche IP, meist in der Art 85.123.123.235 eben deine IP, die du auch über whatismyip.de rauskriegst.
Darüber ist erstmal direkt dein Router ansprechbar, nix sonst. Alles was du dann nach außen freigeben willst, wird vom Router aus weitergeleitet.

Wenn du im Router eine Portweiterleitung einstellst, verbindet sich der externe User immer noch mit dem Router, der Router leitet die Anfragen dann direkt weiter an die NAS. Ohne Portweiterleitung ist da nix zu finden und die Anfrage wird abgewiesen.

Deine internen IPs sind von aussen nicht erreichbar, da der Router dafür ein "getrenntes" Netzwerk einrichtet, zu dem nur intern Zugriff ist, aber von innen kann man über den Router dann ins Internet.


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Dezember 2011)

herzlichen dank für eure hilfe 

und eine frage - scheinbar aktualisiert der medienserver/twonky nur beim start der NAS die datenbank - wenn ich eine usb platte anhänge scheint er die (bereits bei einem mal zuvor) freigegebenen ordner nicht zu scannen/zu finden
kann man twonky theoretisch so konfigurieren, dass er eine externe festplatte scanned sobald man sie anhängt? oder geht das nur bei unbeschnittenen twonky servern? (die version auf dem medion scheint ja sehr beschränkt zu sein)


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. Dezember 2011)

verzeiht mir bitte den augenscheinlichen doppelpost, aber ich hab eine ganz depperte frage

sie ist zwar eher eine netzwerkfrage, gehört aber irgendwo zum NAS thema

ich möchte der NAS eine fixe lan ip zuweisen
aber meine ganzen anderen geräte haben ja immer noch eine dynamische ip

wie kann ich meinem pc, dem notebook meiner freundin, meinem canon netzwerkdrucker (mp620) oder der xbox eine fixe ip im lan zuweisen?
beim nas weiß ich wies geht...
bei den anderen aber leider nicht 

denn im twonky media server habe ich gesehen, dass man ja gewisse dinge einstellen kann, bezogen auf die ip und das "endgerät"...aber zb meine xbox ist schon doppelaufgeführt weil sie mal die ip .XX und dann mal die ip .YY zugewiesen bekommen hat

was kann ich da tun?


----------



## mristau (8. Dezember 2011)

Normalerweise kannst das im Router einstellen, im DHCP Menü, dass Geräte feste IPs kriegen.

Genauer gesagt solltest du das auch alles über Router machen, da der ja die dynamischen IPs verwaltet, wenn du dann einem Gerät selbst eine IP gibst, kanns Konflikte geben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Dezember 2011)

Unter Windows öffnest du die Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarte und trägst da die feste IP ein. Aber ich würde es auch eher dynamisch lassen.


----------



## Funky303 (14. Dezember 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Unter Windows öffnest du die Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarte und trägst da die feste IP ein. Aber ich würde es auch eher dynamisch lassen.



Ich besitze das Medio NAS auch, ich werde wenn ich heute nachmittag zuhause bin mal ne vernünftige Anleitung schreiben, wie das NAS ins Internet kommt.

Bezüglich IP - Adressen - Vergabe.

Du hast vermutlich mehrere Geräte (NAS, PC, Handy etc) an einem Router hängen.
Um dauerhaft feste IPs zu vergeben, musst du in deinem Router diese IPs (je nach Modell, bitte schreib was für nen Router du hast) einem Gerät fest  zuordnen. Dieses geht über die MAC - Adresse (die ist für jedes Gerät einmalig). Nachdem du dieses in deinem Router eingestellt hast, kannst du die Einstellungen am PC immer "IP Adresse automatisch beziehen" lassen, da der Router deinen Geräten immer die gleiche IP zuweisen wird. Wenn du wie oben die IP am PC fest vergibst, kann es sein, dass du nicht mehr an den Router bzw ins INternet kommt, wenn der Router deinem PC einen andere IP - Adresse zuweisen will, als die du im PC fest vergeben hast.

Zur Portweiterleitung:

Der Medion NAS nutzt den Port 8082. Um von draussen auf das Gerät zuzugreifen, musst du im Router eine Portweiterleitung  des Port 8082 auf die IP des NAS einrichten. Man kann auch im NAS an sich den Port bei den Einstellungen von Port 8082 auf Port 80 umstellen. Anleitung dazu sobald ich zuhause bin.

Ich mach nachher paar Screenshots


----------

